# Pond Bluegills now



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I've been so busy Musky fishing and with school. Haven't really been able to fish for some Bluegills. Anyway. The two times in the past two weeks I've went have been awful! I've used Slip Bobbers with about a foot of line to the hook. I've used Crawlers and Maggots mainly. Then I've tried jigging with a hook and split-shot with crawlers. Nothing. Bottom fishing with a maggot or crawler. Nothing. The only real thing thats kinda been working is fly fishing but I want to try to figure out how to get Bluegills on spinning tackle so I can take my friends from school fishing. Just wanted to see what you guys were doing and how it was paying off. Thanks


----------

